# Problème souris Win7 sous VirtualBox



## Naos83 (17 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Ayant dû installer Win7 sur mon iMac 27" (i7 3,4 Ghz - High Sierra - 24 Go de RAM) de 2011 via VirtualBox, j'ai un problème avec la souris.
Cette dernière est bien capturée et tout a été installé mais je suis obligé de maintenir le bouton gauche de la souris enfoncé pour pouvoir déplacer le pointeur. Ce n'est pas pratique du tout et malgré mes recherches sur ce forum et autres sites je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse.
Quelqu'un à une idée.
J'ai également installé sous VirtualBox le système linux Suse et là pas de problème de souris.
Merci.


----------



## ericse (17 Janvier 2020)

Tu as installé les extensions virtualbox dans la VM Windows 7 ?


----------



## Naos83 (17 Janvier 2020)

Oui j'ai installé le package (additions) mais apparement cela faisait parti de l'installation initiale car lors du lancement du package j'ai eu un message disant qu'il était deja installé !!!!


----------

